# Datenblätter von älteren Modellen



## baywatch999 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ist es möglich über die Homepage von Radon oder über den Service Datenblätter (zu verbauten Komponenten) zu erhalten? (Es geht um ein Slide 125 8.0 / 2013er Bike)


----------



## Nezzar (19. Dezember 2013)

https://web.archive.org/web/2013041...kes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-125-8-0_id_21664_.htm

Meinst du die? Hier sind ja (wie auch bei den aktuellen Modellen) Angaben wie z.B. Lenkerbreite oder Tune des Dämpfers nicht angegeben. Wobei ich auch nicht wüsste, dass es dieses oder letztes Jahr diese Informationen irgendwo auf der Radon-Website gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Dezember 2013)

Rahmen; Slide Series Alu 7005

Gabel; Fox 32 Float 26 CTD

Federelement; Fox Float CTD

Federweg; Gabel: 120mm; Hinterbau: 125mm

Laufradsatz; DT SWISS X1600 Spline

Bremsen; Formula RX Tune

Kurbel; SRAM X0, 10-Speed

Tretlager/Innenlager; Attached

Schalthebel; SRAM X0 Trigger, 10-Speed

Schaltwerk; SRAM X0, 10-Speed

Umwerfer; SRAM X0, 10-Speed

Kassette; SRAM PG 1070, 10-Speed

Kette; SRAM PG 1071, 10-Speed

Reifen; Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25", Draht

Vorbau; Syntace F149

Lenker; Race Face Ride Riser

Sattelstütze; Smica Pro

Steuersatz; FSA No.10

Griffe; Radon Schraubgriff by Velo

Sattel; Radon Lite

Gewicht Komplettrad; ab 11,9kg

Farbe; Lime/black/blue


Reicht Dir das?


edit ... ups, da war aber einer schnell


----------



## filiale (19. Dezember 2013)

Nezzar schrieb:


> https://web.archive.org/web/2013041...kes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-125-8-0_id_21664_.htm
> 
> Meinst du die? Hier sind ja (wie auch bei den aktuellen Modellen) Angaben wie z.B. Lenkerbreite oder Tune des Dämpfers nicht angegeben. Wobei ich auch nicht wüsste, dass es dieses oder letztes Jahr diese Informationen irgendwo auf der Radon-Website gab.



korrekt, diese Angaben wie Lenkerbreite, Vorbaulänge etc. gab es die letzten Jahre nicht...


----------



## baywatch999 (19. Dezember 2013)

Top! Danke!!!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. Dezember 2013)

FYI: Meine Sattelstütze am 125 8.0 ist eine RFR, keine Smica.

Umstellung während der Produktion?


----------



## JoSt81 (29. Dezember 2013)

Könnt ihr mir auch weiter helfen? Ich such die Partliste von 2011 ZR Team 6.0
Danke schonmal


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2013)

hast mal im webarchiv gesucht ?


----------



## JoSt81 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab danach gegoogelt, hab aber nur 2012 und 2013 gefunden. Ich bin ganz neu in dem Forum und noch ziemlich erschlagen von der größe. Gibt's hier so ein Archiv?


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2013)

wieso google ? nein, hier im mtb-news gibt es kein archiv. entweder du findest etwas auf webarchive (mußt nur die radon homepage da angeben und dann das jahr aussuchen) oder radon service per email anschreiben und hoffen das jemand antwortet.


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2013)

ich sehe gerade, bei 2011 gibt es nix mehr schade, dann bleibt nur der radon service per email


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoSt81 (30. Dezember 2013)

Oh, schade. Dann schreib ich Radon mal ne Mail. 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Tharen (30. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ... das 2011er Team 6.0 findest du hier:
http://web.archive.org/web/20111112...bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-6-0_id_15285_.htm


RAHMEN	 ZR Team Series Alu 7005 2-fach konifiziert
GABEL	 Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Poploc
FEDERWEG   100mm
STEUERSATZ   FSA No. 10 semi-integriert
VORBAU	 Easton EA 30
LENKER	 Easton Monkey Bar
GRIFFE	 Radon
SATTELSTÜTZE   Easton EA 30
SATTEL	 Radon light
SCHALTHEBEL   Shimano SLX SL-M660 10-Speed Rapidfire
BREMSEN	 Hayes Stroker Ryde 180/160mm
SCHALTWERK   Shimano XT RD-M773 10-Speed Shadow
UMWERFER   Shimano SLX FD-M 660 10-Speed
KURBEL	 Shimano FC-M552 10-Speed
INNENLAGER   Shimano Hollowtech II
KASSETTE   Shimano HG81 10-Speed 11-36
KETTE	 Shimano HG74 10-Speed
LAUFRÄDER   Deore Disc HBM525/DT/Alex EN24
REIFEN Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25"
PEDALE	 Aluminium Bärentatze
GEWICHT	 ab 12,2kg
FARBE	 schwarz / rot
GROESSEN   16”/18”/20”/22”

Gruß

Tharen


----------



## JoSt81 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hey super, danke ich bin begeistert. 
Dankeschön
Gruß JoSt81


----------



## baywatch999 (26. Januar 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen, ob ich anstatt der 2,25" Reifen auch 2,35" an dem Slide 125 8.0 anbringen kann?


----------



## TreHo (29. Januar 2014)

Finde das bei Radon mit den Datenblättern nicht gut gelöst. Warum gibt es nicht im Internet einen Datensatz-Katalog?


----------

